# I think you're freaky and I like you a lot...



## Precarious (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRz3trERkNI


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 26, 2012)

######? NOT ME!  :lol:


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Jan 26, 2012)

What did i just watch?


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 26, 2012)

Catchy with a bizzare, macabe twist. I like it.

But I wanna hear it develop and open up. Maybe I've been listening to too much Skrillex.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 26, 2012)

Scarby said:


> What did i just watch?


Crazy South African band Die Antwoord is releasing a new CD. That's the trailer. A clip from on upcoming music video.

Me likey... :tt1: 

Sounds like the reincarnation of Lords of Acid. Looks like a little slice of heaven. :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, Sunny brought some tracks back from LA This is rap, so it won't really "open up". I guess that "die Antwoord " means "the answer" in Afrikaans, but I'm not sure what the question is.. Their stuff is is not just "crazy" but refreshingly filthy. A translation of “Jou Ma Se Poes In ‘N Fishpaste Jar” might be worth a point or two if anyone knew what it meant.   

But this toppie, he likey too,Henry! Thanks for the clip!


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 26, 2012)

Omg, now I'm going to see this in my sleep!

Harry


----------



## Bryce08 (Jan 26, 2012)

wow i mean it was.....kinda ....of....ok ....untill the heart....WAY unexpected


----------



## ismart (Jan 26, 2012)

Whoa! Cool!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jan 26, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaagh, so cool, Love it!!!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 26, 2012)

It is a cool trailor.

I think its freaky and I like it alot.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 26, 2012)

rally glad I did not play it!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 26, 2012)

Many thanks to all you mantiseers who saw that I mistakenly described this as rap and were too kind to correct me. Sunny was less forgiving and pointed out that the song is "classical"(her word) industrial and I have to stand corrected.

In an attempt to regain my status, I asked her what she knew about "shoegazing", aware that it was briefly popular before she was born and never, I think became popular in the US. Amazingly, she knew MBV's "You made me realize". What a kid!


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 27, 2012)

That was so crazy. I want to get one and put in a terrarium and feed it hearts.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 27, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> That was so crazy. I want to get one and put in a terrarium and feed it hearts.


Dude, if you get them to breed I wants some!



PhilinYuma said:


> Many thanks to all you mantiseers who saw that I mistakenly described this as rap and were too kind to correct me. Sunny was less forgiving and pointed out that the song is "classical"(her word) industrial and I have to stand corrected.
> 
> In an attempt to regain my status, I asked her what she knew about "shoegazing", aware that it was briefly popular before she was born and never, I think became popular in the US. Amazingly, she knew MBV's "You made me realize". What a kid!


Technically it would be considered techno/rap but they are hard to categorize. Industrial kind of in the sense that early Meat Beat Manifesto was lumped in with industrial. But this particular track is very early techno - à la Lords of Acid. Of course Ninja raps in every track in his off-beat Africanis way.

I've gotta say I love these guys. They are hilarious and filthy and completely unafraid to do their own thing. You can't take them seriously so don't try. That's the beauty of Die Antwoord. And they relentlessly make reference to movies and other artist in the lyrics.

As proof of their bravery, they told Interscope to to F off last year when they didn't like part of one of their tracks. They broke the contract and started their own label. What Interscope (and really very few) understand is the offending lyrics were a direct quote from a Mike Tyson rant! :lol: 

Not much I can post here due to language and content, but you know how to do a search, right?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 27, 2012)

@Henry: Always happy to learn from an expert!

I guess that I should point out a technical error in the video, though. When the horned gentleman's heart is torn out, it is clearly a human-type (mammalian) heart, but it is beating at a steady rate which suggests normal sinus rhythm. In fact, the heart would have immediately gone into ventricular fibrillation, which has been described as looking like "a bag of worms". Well that's what has always happened to the human hearts that I have eaten!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 27, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> @Henry: Always happy to earn from an expert!
> 
> I guess that I should point out a technical error in the video, though. When the horned gentleman's heart is torn out, it is clearly a human-type (mammalian) heart, but it is beating at a steady rate which suggests normal sinus rhythm. In fact, the heart would have immediately gone into ventricular fibrillation, which has been described as looking like "a bag of worms". Well that's what has always happened to the human hearts that I have eaten!


Interesting observation. I'm usually so caught up in the moment I never really took notice. Next time I'll keep my head be a better observer.


----------



## dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

That was warped. 

Ah, but Phil, when was the last time you tore out a _demon _heart?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 27, 2012)

Demon? Did you say _demon_? How can he be a *demon* when he's wearing a skirt made from the US flag? No, he's an American horned gentleman, and his heart is as big as all outdoors (well, it was).

Glad you mentioned the flag, though. It shows for less than a second, I think, but it changes a bit of grisly fun into a political statement if that's what you're into.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 27, 2012)

CURSES! I caught myself "hearing" that in the shower this morning. It is quite an infectious groove and I'm INFECTED!  I can't get it out of my head. :lol:


----------



## D.J. (Jan 27, 2012)

dragons_maelstrom said:


> That was warped.
> 
> Ah, but Phil, when was the last time you tore out a _demon _heart?


yesterday


----------



## Precarious (Jan 27, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> CURSES! I caught myself "hearing" that in the shower this morning. It is quite an infectious groove and I'm INFECTED!  I can't get it out of my head. :lol:


Sadly, there is no cure. I forgot to warn everyone before listening. Oops...


----------



## Precarious (Jan 27, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> Demon? Did you say _demon_? How can he be a *demon* when he's wearing a skirt made from the US flag? No, he's an American horned gentleman, and his heart is as big as all outdoors (well, it was).
> 
> Glad you mentioned the flag, though. It shows for less than a second, I think, but it changes a bit of grisly fun into a political statement if that's what you're into.


I think he may be a North American Horned Demon (_Daemonicus cernunnos_) accidentally introduced in the early 70's by Aleister Crowley's conjure-happy Thelemite practitioners. According to my _National Audubon Society Field Guide to North American Afterlife_ (I have the 1985 edition so it's a little dated but should still be accurate) the spermatophore of _Daemonicus cernunnos_ is the heart! I don't know why it didn't occur to me earlier but this makes complete sense in relation to the video.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 27, 2012)

Ah, the Thelemites! Who but you would know about that delightfully crazed bunch of happy wanderers? And of course, it is a viable possibility. I have only looked at its founder in the context of the late Victorian upper class culture with all of those prejudices like antisemitism, misogynism and cautious drug abuse ( not to mention lousy poetry!) that have so embarrassed his modern chroniclers, and until I just Googled it, had no idea that there was an extant lodge in the US. What fun!

O.K. as a punishment for your "elitism", and because you are a musician, please post a clip in the Happy Birthday Amadeus thread. I am not sure that many others will!


----------



## ismart (Jan 30, 2012)

Just in case you did not know Henry, but they will be playing in Philly on 2-9.

I have to say the Evil Boy video is awesome! It is definitely not for children.

Yolandi Vi$$er is so hot!!! :wub: She can tear my hart out anytime! :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Jan 30, 2012)

ismart said:


> Just in case you did not know Henry, but they will be playing in Philly on 2-9.
> 
> I have to say the Evil Boy video is awesome! It is definitely not for children.
> 
> Yolandi Vi$$er is so hot!!! :wub: She can tear my hart out anytime! :lol:


Haha! I know. I'm still considering hitting that show. None of my friends are cool enough to go. &lt;_&lt; 

I'm with you... Yolandi is 50% white trash, 50% rhesus monkey and 100% awesome!


----------



## ismart (Jan 30, 2012)

That pic is too Funny! Her hair style is still the same! :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Jan 30, 2012)

ismart said:


> That pic is too Funny! Her hair style is still the same! :lol:


If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 30, 2012)

"Yolandi is 50% white trash, 50% rhesus monkey and 100% awesome!"

_Whire_ trash, Henry? What color is the regular kind?


----------



## Precarious (Jan 31, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> "Yolandi is 50% white trash, 50% rhesus monkey and 100% awesome!"
> 
> _Whire_ trash, Henry? What color is the regular kind?


Trash comes in all colors of the rainbow. Trashiness is an equal opportunity proposition. Like deciding to stop breathing and sit at the bottom of the barrel. White trash is the most entertaining. Just watch *Gummo* or *The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia* as proof. Two of my favorites. I'd post the trailers but I don't want to get spanked by an admin. Oh, man... so hard to resist posting a clip...

Or better yet, search out a short film called *Umshini Wam* that Die Antwoord did with the director of *Gummo*, Harmony Korine...  :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 31, 2012)

Another funny movie is "Sordid Lives". It's "a black comedy about white trash." :lol: 

That Yolandi Vi$$er is truly somethin' else, for sure. In a league all her own. I'm kinda glad. Is that really her at 6? I thought I had it bad. :no:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 31, 2012)

Good try, Henry, but yr reference to W. Virginia says it all. "White trash" is a blatantly racist term, whether you intended it or not.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 31, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> That Yolandi Vi$$er is truly somethin' else, for sure. In a league all her own. I'm kinda glad. Is that really her at 6? I thought I had it bad. :no:


I'm pretty sure that really is her. The photo has been floating around for a while. Definitely looks like her!



PhilinYuma said:


> Good try, Henry, but yr reference to W. Virginia says it all. "White trash" is a blatantly racist term, whether you intended it or not.


Are you still mad from when I called you a cracker? :lol: 

What can I say? I'm a big racist.  Against my own race no less. Call the paradox police.

We're talking about the girl I love, anyway. And they've said the same about themselves in interviews.

And besides, the dictionary says it's _americanism_, not racism. It may be "Disparaging and Offensive". Big whoop.

*white trash*

noun Slang: Disparaging and Offensive .

1. a member of the class of poor whites, especially in the southern U.S.

2. poor whites collectively.

_*Origin: *_

1850–55, Americanism

By the way, I also said she's 50% rhesus monkey. Is that racist too?


----------



## Precarious (Jan 31, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> Good try, Henry, but yr reference to W. Virginia says it all. "White trash" is a blatantly racist term, whether you intended it or not.


OK... I thought about it more and now I'm absolutely sure white trash is not racist.

In order to be racist a term must be derogatory in relation to race. In white trash "white" is only a desctiptive term. The derogatory portion is "trash" which relates to social or financial status. It doesn't make fun of their race but the fact that they are poor or low class. If anything it is a social insult that has nothing to do with race. Poor and uneducated is not a race.

In addition the essentially interchangeable terms "white trash", "trailer trash" and "red neck" are readily embraced by the groups they apply to.

Examples:

http://white-trash-cooking.com/

:tt2:


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jan 31, 2012)

That was weird and gross. I liked it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 31, 2012)

A fondness for Capuchin monkeys, Henry is called "beastophilia"  

Quoting an unnamed dictionary at me is a little like my giving you potted definitions of popular music in order to "prove' a point.

The fact remains, though, that though you ascribe "all the colors of the rainbow", to "trash", the fact that we refer to "white trash" and not "black trash" should tell you something In the south, they cook green tomatoes and call them that to distinguish the from red tomatoes. No one thinks of calling red tomatoes, though, anything but "tomatoes".

But of course I was joking. Twisting an accepted meaning to a linguistic one to snap at your rear.

It is truly better to give than to receive!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 31, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> A fondness for Capuchin monkeys, Henry is called "beastophilia"
> 
> Quoting an unnamed dictionary at me is a little like my giving you potted definitions of popular music in order to "prove' a point.








Sure, sure.. taking a shining to monkeys is beastophile, but what about _half_-monkeys? Would that be hybridophile? I need to know because I'm updating my profile at Match.com.

I'll have you know that definition came from the 2009 version of the _Merriam-Webster KKK Grand Dragon Edition Dictionary_. Isn't that what everyone uses?

Is this better?

From World English Dictionary - Collins English Dictionary - Complete &amp; Unabridged 10th Edition2009 © William Collins Sons &amp; Co. Ltd. 1979, 1986 © HarperCollins

Publishers 1998, 2000, 2003, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2009 (Sorry, I don't know the page number.)

*racism*

*— n *

1. the belief that races have distinctive cultural characteristics determined by hereditary factors and that this endows some races with an intrinsic superiority over others

2. abusive or aggressive behaviour towards members of another race on the basis of such a belief

"White" for me is not another race. And I'm not saying all white people are trash. Just the trashy ones.

So, HA! Read it and weep! Or better yet, read it then press play below...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 31, 2012)

"Beastophilia" is another of those copulated up words that tries to marry Latin with Greek (miscegenation?) so instead of shifting the balance by using "semi" or "hemi", I'd suggest that nice Germanic word "half", so "halfbeastophilia" will serve for a three-way tie.

I don't know what to tell you about dictionaries. For scholarly purposes I always used the OED for etymology and Webster's 4th for American usage (though see what they do to "jambalaya"!), but _of course _my vocabulary is so humungous that I scarcely need them any more!  and my faithful Webster's seems to get a little heavier every year.

I was touched by yr haunting trombone snippets, so here is one for you, should Yolandi ever leave you to return to her extended family, This aria has been increasingly on my mind of late.

Che faro senza Yolandi: (and any of you who is not into all that operatic muck may enjoy the girl on girl action):


----------



## Precarious (Jan 31, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> "Beastophilia" is another of those copulated up words that tries to marry Latin with Greek (miscegenation?) so instead of shifting the balance by using "semi" or "hemi", I'd suggest that nice Germanic word "half", so "halfbeastophilia" will serve for a three-way tie.
> 
> ...
> 
> I was touched by yr haunting trombone snippets, so here is one for you, should Yolandi ever leave you to return to her extended family, This aria has been increasingly on my mind of late.


Really, Phil... Lesbian necrophilia? This is a family-friendly forum! Egads! :blink: 

"Halfbeastophilia" sounds more like love of centaurs or mermaids, but I bow to your superior command of words.

Hmmm... I don't see "halfbeastophilia" in the drop down menu at Match.com. Oh, well. We'll let that be a surprise. Women love surprises.

I must say, "Sad Trombone" is my favorite classical piece. Short but sweet.  

This more modern interpretation is also very moving...


----------



## Precarious (Jan 31, 2012)

Just released...

* 'I FINK U FREEKY' by DIE ANTWOORD (Official) *

I can't post it here. Search above title on YouTube.

Unfortunately, that teaser has nothing to do with the offial video. Still hilarious!


----------



## Precarious (Feb 7, 2012)

A clean performance for TV...

Described as "rap/rave" in the intro. I think that's a fair description.

*Die Antwoord - I Fink U Freeky - David Letterman 2-6-12*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoHbI-955uQ


----------



## ismart (Feb 8, 2012)

Sweet video!


----------

